# MECA San Jose July 23rd!!!!!!!! :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys, 

Hosting the next MECA round at MVP arena in San Jose on the 23rd of July. This time I am doing it in conjunction with Team Bassick who will handle the SPL side along with having DB drag there. its a MECA 1x event.

All the details in terms of costs, $10 gate fee and parking arrangement is identical to last time:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/103104-meca-may-14th-bay-area.html

last time we had 40 cars show up, with a good split between SQ and SPL, this time, even more SPLers are expected with the multi format...so hopefully more SQ guys will come and join the fun as well. 


MVP Arena
696 E. Trimble Rd. Suite #30, 
San Jose, CA 95131

hope to see you there!

Bing


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I figured i will post up some pics i took from the last round at this location...meant to do it a long time ago but totally skipped my mind


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

Count me in... Ill be there.... where's Joel at??? Get at me....


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be there, thanks for setting this up Bing


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

I missed the last one, but I'll try to make this one, and check out the SQ showing.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Ludemandan said:


> I missed the last one, but I'll try to make this one, and check out the SQ showing.


Be great to check out the build Dan....


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bumping what seems to be a great show!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Had a great time! thanks everyone for coming out! had some fantastic cars and man, street class was LOADED with 7 competitors 

results:

Stock:

1. Jason Chmielewski * 70.75* Fantastic result for a first time competitor! lots of potential in the car.



Street:

1. Anthony Wychules - Team Sins *83.25* Taking a year off from competing havent affected the car much lol

2. Shawn Neal - Team Sins * 82.00* Great first time out for Audible Physics XR Duo Dodge Ram 

3. Brent Fuji - *79.75* Badass GT-R with less than ideal locations dictated by the customer but a ton of potential!

4. Jessie Lucero - *76.75* improved 8 points from last time, did his own isntall and tuning throughout.

5. Ron Cook - Team Sins - *76.50* the Sti with the stealth install and lift up floor, not bad for a car never built to compete  maybe we should get him tuned!

6. Dan Weitsman - *67.75* - Our own Ludemandan! his car wasnt tuned and finished at all, but merely used his session to gain valuable feedback from the judges, car has great potential!

7. Mariano Elias - *54.50* - beautiful and slammed Lexus show car, came and competed despite not having any prior knowledge or experience in SQ comps and a system not tuned for it...should do MUCH better next time!


Modified


1. Jason "Skittles" Kister - Team Bassick -* 82.25* This is an incredible car that competes (and wins) in SPL with a near 150db score, and consistently places at the top of the modified class. 

2. Thomas Davis - Team Sins *78.00* An improvement from last show as our own bluenote works on his tuning. 



Modex


1. Scott Welch - Team Arc / Hybrid - *84.0* in the season long battle in modex, Scott awesome sounding Charger takes this round. Wish you guys can hear the car...espeically the subbass...

2. Gary Summers - *83.50* Second place by the slimmest of margins...i demoed the car and absolutely fell in love, can listen all day at ANY volume and never feel fatigued, just so warm, smooth yet with razor sharp imaging and placement.



cant wait for next time! 


b


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice turnout. So Scott welchs brother competed? Lol

Can't wait for finals. It should be fun


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

oops hahahaha sorry

i was emailing a customer of mine Greg at the same time hahaha


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

I had a great time..... Thanks Bing for making this happen... I'm looking forward to next time.. =)


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good event....go showing. Looking forward to the next one...

Congrates Scott for your win over Gary. The two of you are neck and neck, great competition to follow.

See you guys next time

Mike


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Damn, too bad I was busy moving this weekend!!

Sounds like a good meet. See y'all next time.


----------

